# take aspirin or not?



## space70 (Dec 6, 2003)

I am about to have IVF with donor eggs and have been reading about the merits of taking baby aspirin to increase chances of, firstly becoming pregnant, but also of not miscarrying.  
When I mentioned this to the nurse at the hospital she told me that this is only necessary if I had miscarried several times before and they wouldn't recommend it.
Surely it is better to take it and not to wait to miscarry first??  
Are there any adverse results from taking aspirin?

After 3 years of tests and waiting around I just want to give myself the optimum chance of conceiving.  Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

hi i am on my 2nd icsi cycle at birmingham and they advise to take 75mg of asprin every day hope this helps and good luck to you! emma jayne xxx


----------



## Gemsy (Dec 6, 2004)

I was also advised by my clinic to STOP taking baby asprin as it can thin your lining.

Take the advice of your clinic.

Gem


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

interesting....i was told to take it all the way through tx, because it encouraged a thick lining...perhaps its best to listen to your clinic as everyone is different.  m


----------



## space70 (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the advice - I guess I should listen to the hospital.  Strange how one hospital has said that aspirin will thin your lining and one says it will thicken!  Surely it can't do both?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Weird!! I have always said that it can help thicken the womb lining though it's main job is to thin the blood down so helping a quicker blood flow to the womb.

Ruth


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi Space70

I think it is a personal thing to you.  I heard about baby aspirin on here.

I decided to take it, I also have just done donor egg cycle and I am now 7 weeks pregnant.  Taking the aspirin has done me no harm at all.

Love

Teen
x


----------

